

Ask HN: Accepting Bitcoin Payments? - cauterized

Has anyone here set up online payments using Bitcoin?  Did you roll your own solution?  Integrate a third-party API?  If you used a third party, how did you select a provider?<p>Edited to add: Do you permit anonymous transactions?  Do you offer refunds under any circumstances? How do you handle refunds?
======
intelliot
Braintree recently introduced support for Bitcoin:
[https://www.braintreepayments.com/features/coinbase](https://www.braintreepayments.com/features/coinbase)

Technically, Bitcoin transactions are not anonymous; they're typically
pseudonymous. Braintree requires buyers to use a Coinbase wallet. There are
many reasons for this, but refunds is one of them. We enable merchants to
easily issue refunds and have a cohesive experience in the Braintree Control
Panel, with bitcoin alongside other payment methods like credit cards, Venmo,
and Apple Pay. Feel free to contact me if you have any questions.

------
joshstrange
If I was going to be doing any e-commerce (with or without bitcoin) I'd be
looking at Stripe and Stripe supports bitcoin as well:
[https://stripe.com/bitcoin](https://stripe.com/bitcoin)

------
kleer001
Is this for tax, convenience, or other reasons? I thought one of the powers of
Bitcoin was not needing a 3rd party. Then again there's lots of reasons not to
roll any part of your own payment process.

------
kordless
Check out [http://blockcypher.com](http://blockcypher.com). The APIs are easy
to use and it just works, which is my main priority when doing development.

------
dangrossman
I added Coinbase's "pay with bitcoin" button to an e-commerce store a year and
a half ago, alongside credit cards and PayPal. One person has used it to buy
something for about $2.

